# Medicaid and billing Delivery



## rmatthews (Sep 19, 2012)

I do the billing for a group of 8 providers who (bill under one tax ID) and we do our own on call for patient's that deliver after office hours and on the weekend. with Texas Medicaid we can not bill global; my question is if onw of our providers bills for all the prenatal care and another doctor performs the delivery can we bill under the Atendee of record (provider that performed Prenatal care) or do we have to bill under the actual provider who performed the delivery.
Thank you so much for your help!!!!
Rebecca


----------



## Thouvenel (Sep 20, 2012)

I believe you should bill under the delivering physician, as he did the actual work.  If there is an agreement between the 2 physicians regarding payment that is totally between themselves.  In my practice, since Texas Medicaid isn't global, the delivering physician received the payment.


----------

